# Mahindra 254 II Brakes



## brunodog (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi 
I have a Mahindra 254 II with a front loader and a rear hoe I brought it secondhand 2007 year of make, it had been standing for about 9 months the guy had finished all his work ,I did not drive but it seemed ok he said the brakes needed attention ,
he had a service done, when it was delivered to me the driver said they were not very good, he was right I have tried to fix them but only a little better they are cable and disc on the rear .
it has only done 151 hours I live in France and there does not seem to be many 
dealers here


----------



## brunodog (Apr 4, 2014)

I have just finished replacing the disc brakes on my tractor big improvement but not as good as having hydrolics. I had to take the wheel of then the mudguard also the rops had to come of but I got there in the end.


----------



## rrgears (Oct 30, 2014)

I have the manufactures of Mahindra Tractor parts and all types of components for Tractors.


----------

